# Horrible false positive - wont use Asda tests again :( *update last page*



## SY92

Hi all,
Just wanted to get opinions / rant really.

sooo little bit of back story - january 17th i had my 2nd nexplanon removed, Felt fine.
First AF (since before i had my youngest - 5yr old) had my AF arrive 17th feb 2020, lasted its usual week (_from my teens i was always on for a week) that was fine it ended on the 23rd feb ..
Hubby and I DtD on the 29th feb, unprotected, usually on the pull out method, had an oops moment.

Thennn i start spotting on the 6th march 2020, it was fairly light, then got slightly heavier and lasted until the 8th.

now ive no idea when or if i even ovulated etc because of that lighter shorter bleed.
If i go by the first 7 day period, that had me possibly ovulating around beginning of march, 
which would now make me 2weeks late (as of tomorrow)
But if i go buy the second shorter bleed, i wouldve ovulated around the 17th March, we DTD a few times but managed our usual method.. then i am due AF this coming Friday 

ANYWAY (thanks for reading this far)
These last 2weeks or so been feeling pretty nauseous, cramping lower right pelvis, extremly veiny breasts, i took a asdas own test mainly just to put me at ease and tell myself i was being silly but almost immediately i see a very faint line .. it showed to soon to be evaporation line.. soooo i did a clear blue yesterday with second urine of the day (had to pee before going to buy one lol) it said negative.. was gutted so thought i would save the digital test for this morning *29th Feb *and i used FMU and it said not pregnant, which basically just broke me.

i didnt think i wanted to be pregnant right now but in all honesty im devastated more than i thought i would be .. 

Have included the clearest pic i could get of the asda test. 
*Do You see it or am i just losing my mind?*

thanks for reading, just stressed out and feeling like sh*t 


Much love ladies xo_


----------



## Classic Girl

Yeah that’s a line.


----------



## SY92

Classic Girl said:


> Yeah that’s a line.

thankyou, genuinely thought i was losing my mind.
Still having all early PG symptoms, but still testing negative & surely i wouldve had another BFP by now if that was the case.

Still no sign of AF either giving it until friday then will test again next week.
But who knows whats going on. x



thankyou for taking the time to reply to me, much appreciated x


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's definitely a line hon. 
The digital are not very sensitive so it may be that ure very early pregnant. 
Keep us posted hon. 
I had a faint line on a test but it was alot fainter than ures. We wasnt actually trying but I got so excited and was so disappointed when I got negatives and then my period arrived.
I'm not sure if it was just one fluke test out of the bunch or if I had a chemical. 
Anyway good luck hon
Can u re test maybe with first response?


----------



## JessdueJan

That's definitely a line there. 
If it's any reassurance I got a positive line when I was very early pregnancy and then I had negatives for a few days before getting another positive. I am now 12 weeks, not sure the reasoning for positive then negatives then positive again but it stressed me out no end xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see a line. Good luck :)


----------



## SY92

Thank you soo soo much for replying ladies!
I knew i wasnt just having serious case of line eye! so thankyou thankyou!

There is still no sign of AF at all,
Still getting negatives, bouts of nausea as well, my nipples are still very dark and large.. all points to a bun in the oven but just cant seem to get a positive. Absolutely baffled with whats going on, im no more stressed thwn usual, no weight gain or loss etc ...

the test in the picture was just the wee pee sticks at £1 each.. w
Waited till the next morning and used a clearblue digi...
if my AF doesnt appear by the end of the week, i will buy another test.


Will post a wee update regarding testing , soon as i a get out and buy one.

thanks again ladies us are a great comfort x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for your next test :)

Thankyou lovely xo


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Any update on this? Just so you know this pregnancy I took a digital test one week after getting many bfps on all other tests and STILL clearblue digi said not pregnant. The only clearblue digi that I think is more sensitive is the weeks indicator one and I do not have that here in the USA


----------



## SY92

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Any update on this? Just so you know this pregnancy I took a digital test one week after getting many bfps on all other tests and STILL clearblue digi said not pregnant. The only clearblue digi that I think is more sensitive is the weeks indicator one and I do not have that here in the USA


Hey thankyou for commenting x
Still no SIGN of AF, still all the same symptoms as first mentioned in the first post, but still getting Bfns .

im totally at a loss as to whats going on, my body is screwing with me i think x


----------



## SY92

***Update ** *
AF arrived yesterday and is nothing like EVER experienced before in all my years of having a period.

I think I've had a chemical pregnancy (i didn't even know there was such a thing)
I will gladly be told i'm wrong though if these signs & symptoms aren't truly those of a chemical.. 

but my clues are : 
Positive test - then Negatives a week & 2 weeks later
*TMI* .. losing strange thick long-ish tissue and lots of little clots, tiny clear ones as well as bloody ones. have like a constant ache in my lower abdomen , as well as surges of pain that stops me in my track & losing ridiculous amounts of blood. 
Even on my heavier ordinary flow days, its nothing like this.

My doctor was less than helpful yesterday as he just asked his receptionist to call me back & say if i was any worse then i had to phone NHS 24 & their waiting time to answer a call is over 4 hours.. 

I am aware that nothing can be done, so just riding it out until its over.

Hope you ladies are safe & well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry :hugs:


<3 <3 Thank you <3 <3


----------



## MrsKatie

I am so sorry. When I had my loss, it was as you describe. The good news is I got pregnant immediately following that loss (no period in between) and that baby is now 14 months old. Sending you my best thoughts.


----------



## SY92

MrsKatie said:


> I am so sorry. When I had my loss, it was as you describe. The good news is I got pregnant immediately following that loss (no period in between) and that baby is now 14 months old. Sending you my best thoughts.

Thank you hun, sorry for your loss too <3
so glad you got your little Rainbow <3 xx


----------

